# e---caller vs mouth call



## whitetail pro (Feb 2, 2011)

let us know what one you prefur. i like the mouth call you can put so much more feeling in to the call and just have had better luck with it .


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think they both have their place. An electronic call lets you get the sound out away from you and a hand call can make sounds that an electronic call cannot.

I think I will keep both of them in my box of tricks.


----------



## dpeymus (Feb 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I think they both have their place. An electronic call lets you get the sound out away from you and a hand call can make sounds that an electronic call cannot.
> 
> I think I will keep both of them in my box of tricks.


Keeping the sound away from you can be important - especially if you're hunting at night. We have a lot of owls around here, and I had enough close calls with them that I finally bought a FoxPro so I wouldn't end up getting scalped by one of the crazy owls.

During the day though, I'm all about the mouth-blown calls - as the original poster said, you can just get so much more character into a set with mouth-blown calls as opposed to the repetitive sequences an e-caller playes.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree mouth calls and elestric have their place.... I favor the mouth call.. you have faster and better control of volume. in an instant you can whale on it if one turns the other way and get him back.. yo can watch the animal and see his responce to you and ajust to give him what he wants..
electronic is what it is ,high volume ,low volume . and the same thing over ,over ,over over, they work but their not KING, ile kill 80% more with mouth call....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Whitetail pro welcome to the forum.

Both are IMO helpful and have their places in different situations. Occasionally I will use a mouth call hile the e-caller is doing it's thing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Agree with the other guys.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I can say I have a lot more kills using the ecallers for the fact I use them more than not. If you learn how to us the tools you have the correct way you can be highly sucessful. A lot of the time when I use the mouth calls and have to stop to catch a breath the animals will put on the brakes. With the ecall I can control this and let them run on in and kill them with a shotgun.


----------



## whitetail pro (Feb 2, 2011)

thats true furtaker but if they are not presured they seem to not pay much attention to the pause in this area. i try to hunt with two shooters most of the time but i think the new ecallers are better than the old ones thanks


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about e-calls is the fact that a lot of times you have to expose yourself to put them out. I have a hard time with the fact that I snuck into a spot only to walk out into the wide open and risk getting busted without even knowing it. Where I hunt it is a lot of woods and swamps and stuff so you never really know where the little suckers are, or from what direction their little beady eyes are watching. I am actually finally getting a Foxpro here in a couple weeks with tax money so maybe I'll change my tune. Speaking of Foxpro's, think I may start a new thread to get some opinions from you guys.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I just started using an e caller but havent used it much to give a fair rating versus hand calls. I will say this for now i think having them both on hand is the ultimate advantage. Iv called in one coyote with the spit fire (and two other black animals couldnt tell what they were before they ran off?) but like i said i havent been out much to test it. I liked using the e caller cause i was calling in windy conditions and i pointed it down wind and set up far right, i believe those animals still caught my sent but i wasnt set up really good just wanted to try it out and drove down the street near a cow field


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with you on exposing yourself by placing the call out in the open. I did have a professional coyote hunter teach me that you don't always have to put the call out front of you. Many times depending on the terrain it is beneficial to place the call behind you. I have an e-call and have had great success with it. Lately tho I have been using hand calls and an e-call in conjunction with each other other and my success ratio has improved.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger Welcome to the forum. I don't think you should ever "expose yourself" by placing your "call" out in the open.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

This past weekend I had called in the 3 coyotes (including the one Erik shot) with a mix of handcalls and an electronic. It seemed to work pretty well since we were able to call in 3 coyotes in 2 different sets.


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

IMO I think that when you first set up, you can use your hand call to get things going, then switch to your electronic call. If you see something off in the distance you can always switch back to your hand call to control your volume and tone of your call. Not that it would work in every situation but it's just my thought.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ruger Welcome to the forum. I don't think you should ever "expose yourself" by placing your "call" out in the open.


 I KNEW someone would say something like that....lol. I was just trying to find a way to plug my new video called. "Coyotejon gone wild"!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> I KNEW someone would say something like that....lol. I was just trying to find a way to plug my new video called. "Coyotejon gone wild"!


Bahahaha! Laughing harder than I have in a week. Thanks Don! Careful Jon, if you "expose yourself" coyotes are less likely to come to your "call."


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Bahahaha! Laughing harder than I have in a week. Thanks Don! Careful Jon, if you "expose yourself" coyotes are less likely to come to your "call."


What some guys will try to get an edge on hunting during the mating season, if you have to expose yourself so be it !!


----------

